# Jobs and Family



## Hank and Emily Reardon (Sep 7, 2013)

Expats,

My husband is currently contemplating a new job offer in which our family will be split. He will be working in Nanchang during the week and commuting to Shanghai during the weekends to be with me and the kids. We can't live together because Nanchang doesn't have an international school. This assignment would be for the next 3 years and this would be our first time living in China as a family. Does anyone have any experience with an expat split family situation; pros and cons, opinions? Does anyone have any experience living/working in Nanchang; pros and cons? Thanks for your help!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think this is a very personal question as no-one really knows how tight the bond is. I have travelled so extensively that I was hardly home and it cost me my marriage as when you return after a weeks work you tired and the family members dont see that. I think it will weigh heavy on the kids, but then it's a personal choice.


----------



## Hank and Emily Reardon (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for your candid response.


----------

